# How can I teach my kitten to cover her poo?



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

We have a hooded corner litter tray well filled with Oko Plus (3 inches deep), she eats Smilla wet and Orijen dry and I'm still not satisfied with the odour control. I've realised that I've done my part to odour management but Ari need to do hers... which is covering her poos! 

She used to do it sometimes (and I praised her), but it's been a long time since hubbie and I become her oficial 'poo-covering slaves', so I've googled the subject and I would like your so much appreciated opinion about the matter. 

1. "change the litter... because cats prefer softer litter to dig" (is Oko Plus not soft enough?)
2. "non hooded litter tray... because cats run away from the litter tray as soon they finish their business because of the enclosed space and the bad smell"
3. "roomier litter tray... cats need to feel comfortable so they can play with the litter and cover"
4. "teach the cat using its paw to cover" (she runs as fast as a bullet after she finished her business, and I stay behind saying 'an elegant kitty covers her poos, Ari, like this, see???')
5. "cover it yourself and soon enough they will learn" (it's been 2.5 months already and now I'm afraid she thinks that covering her poo is my permanent job):scared:

Any other advice will be much appreciated. Thanks.

PS: she poos three times a day, a short time after her wet meals... just wondering if at seven months of age I can start feeding her just two wet meals a day?


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

> 4. "teach the cat using its paw to cover" (she runs as fast as a bullet after she finished her business, and I stay behind saying 'an elegant kitty covers her poos, Ari, like this, see???')
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry, can't help with advice but I am rolling around with laughter at the vision of you showing her how to do this because its the sort of thing I do. Doesn't that litter just get stuck under your nails?? I also had to lie down and lick from her cat fountain for a couple of days until she deemed it safe for cat-consumption...I know I'm mad but it's great to meet another nutter! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

did you get her at a young age? kittens dont cover when they are young mums do it, they learn it as they get older.

but some cats never cover it, they like one that they can dig and really get into, have you got a deep litter tray? how much litter do you put in it?
my cats like a litter, i use value i find it good and they love a good dig, softer litters they did actually poo on and leave!!! 

if you feed her biccis all day i think you could do wet 3times then when she is about 10-12months do twice, although i tend to feed when they tell me  

I know food claims to help with poo smell..but lets face it, its poo, it smells and food doesnt really help!! :lol:

one of my girls wont cover, so my boy goes in after and does it for her!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

one of my girls wont cover said:


> What an obliging gent!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> What an obliging gent!


haha he is isnt he?? he watches her then goes in or half goes in and covers it!!! its like his saying 'for god sake!! cover!!' :lol:


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> > 4. "teach the cat using its paw to cover" (she runs as fast as a bullet after she finished her business, and I stay behind saying 'an elegant kitty covers her poos, Ari, like this, see???')
> > QUOTE]
> >
> > Sorry, can't help with advice but I am rolling around with laughter at the vision of you showing her how to do this because its the sort of thing I do. Doesn't that litter just get stuck under your nails?? I also had to lie down and lick from her cat fountain for a couple of days until she deemed it safe for cat-consumption...I know I'm mad but it's great to meet another nutter! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> ...


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> haha he is isnt he?? he watches her then goes in or half goes in and covers it!!! its like his saying 'for god sake!! cover!!' :lol:


:lol:
Maybe I should get a second cat that does it in my place.

I got her with 4 months but we were told that she was found abandoned with two siblings at 4 weeks of age. 
I fill the tray 3 to 4 inches (8-10 cm) which I've heard is more than enough. I will try the Cat's Best Nature Gold that is heavier to see if it improves.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

TatiLie said:


> Kiwi said:
> 
> 
> > :lol:
> ...


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

oh blimey thats loads!! id put in less  might help!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> oh blimey thats loads!! id put in less  might help!


:blush: oh dear, I put in too much then too. But if I put in much less, we'd all be able to see it :tongue_smilie:. For a dainty little cat, mine can certainly turn them out :ciappa:


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Wolfie digs and attempts to cover his but instead ends up clawing around the plastic sides...bless him, atleast he's trying


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> I know food claims to help with poo smell..but lets face it, its poo, it smells and food doesnt really help!! :lol:
> 
> one of my girls wont cover, so my boy goes in after and does it for her!!!!!!!!!!!


Can safely say food does make a difference! Loki's poos are much much less stinky when he's fed raw!!

Hahaha annie does that too, she won't cover so Loki does it for her, he'll sit there waiting for her to finish then go and cover it when she walks off, he thinks he's the litter police! :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Chez87 said:


> Can safely say food does make a difference! Loki's poos are much much less stinky when he's fed raw!!
> 
> Hahaha annie does that too, she won't cover so Loki does it for her, he'll sit there waiting for her to finish then go and cover it when she walks off, he thinks he's the litter police! :lol:


never did for me, did raw for about 8 months, just as stinky as bicci wet.

i mean its poo....it smells!


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Yesterday I placed a uncovered tray with just two inches of litter (same litter of the other tray) and let in the other side of the room to see what happened. Later, Ari went there for pee and cover it! So, it proved that she remembers how to do it, and that the litter kind is not a problem. 

I had the intention of proceeding with the experiment, removing one element at a time to see where the problem was, but hubbie didn't like the idea of her using a non covered tray (just in case after she may get used to it and refuses using the other). So, I removed the tray and she went back to the old covered tray.

Then, just before bedtime she did a poo and didn't covered. But instead of covering or cleaning it for her, we just left the stink, ops, I mean, the room, and went to bed. This morning.... surprise! She had covered it! And later she did it immediately after doing her business!!! Yaaaay! :thumbup:

I just hope it continues like this!


----------



## MatildaG (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't know how correct this information is and may only apply to situations where there is more than one cat - but a breeder told me that if you get a second cat it's interesting to see which one covers up their mess, as the one that doesn't is the dominant one.

Apparently covering the mess is a sign of being submissive?

My single cat doesn't really cover his but he does scratch here there and everywhere as if he is trying to - mabe he's just not very good at it but he is only 9 months old.

MG x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MatildaG said:


> I don't know how correct this information is and may only apply to situations where there is more than one cat - but a breeder told me that if you get a second cat it's interesting to see which one covers up their mess, as the one that doesn't is the dominant one.
> 
> Apparently covering the mess is a sign of being submissive?
> 
> ...


my girl just isnt good at covering, never has been, but the boy is very clean, likes to make sure thata its all in order


----------



## Gems (Sep 24, 2010)

I was interested to come across this thread. Only recently I have been complaining about our kittens litter covering abilities! Darwin usually covers his no problem, although he can sometimes get a bit too enthusiastic and ends up chucking it out of the litter tray altogether! Luna on the other hand is just rubbish at it! She'll either ignore it completely and run off, or she'll only scrape around the sides of the tray and even the roof! If I'm around when she goes, I do end up covering it for her because I can't stand the awful smell!

We started off with open trays, and have just switched one to a hooded one, which they seem fine with, although Darwin doesn't use it as often as Luna, don't think he likes the flap! I've tried taking it off for him to help him get used to using it, but this negates the odour control completely!


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I've been giving Ari praises and treats when she covers, and she's outsmarted me!! Sometimes she sniffs the kitchen floor searching for something to eat, but when she finds nothing, she goes to the toilet and move some litter around and then wait for the treat!! Now, I have to do a brief check in the litter tray to see if she's really covered something or just looking for a free treat! Who could imagine that training a cat to cover would get to be so complicated?


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Is she a single cat or are there others in the house? In some cases, not covering poo is deliberate territorial behaviour (but this is usually by male cats). My Nunu is quite capable of covering his poo, and usually does, except when he is "making a point" for his sister's benefit.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> Is she a single cat or are there others in the house? In some cases, not covering poo is deliberate territorial behaviour (but this is usually by male cats). My Nunu is quite capable of covering his poo, and usually does, except when he is "making a point" for his sister's benefit.


She's the only cat... but I think there's something hierarchical going on. I'm surely not in the same level as her or my husband. In her mind it probably goes like this: Ari> the male human > the female human slave 

Anyway, I've been planning on getting her a bigger nicer toilet. Let's see how it goes.

PS: Now I've realised that she is really making a point, and it's to my benefit: "Look, Tati, my poo is runny and it's NOT how it's supposed to be!". The thing is that she has pooped runny stools since ever and it never downed to me that it shouldn't be like that at all! I've been looking for other reasons for eliminating the smell, as changing food, getting the perfect toilet, the right litter... I'm feeling really stupid and awful as a pet owner. And I'm glad that she didn't cover, so I could realise it.


----------

